# Necesito hacer un letrero con led con  2 palabras con un 555



## lawebdejorge (Oct 6, 2009)

Necesito hacer un letrero simple con 2 palabras, que al prender una se apague la otra y viceversa, tengo conocimientos básicos de electrónica y pense si se podia hacer algo asi con el 555 con el típico y fácil circuito de luces variables, osea prende y apaga una y otra, se puede regular velocidad con el potenciometro, el problema o consulta puntual es que voy a usar casi 100 leds de alto brillo por cada lado. ¿tendre que modificar el esquema? ¿como conecto los led? serie, paralelo, con una resistencia por led o como? este circuito originalmente funciona con 9v 100mA, que corriente necesitare para alimentar casi 100 leds alto brillo por pista? por favor necesito ayuda, de ante mano muchas  gracias a todos.


----------



## Padrino (Oct 7, 2009)

¿Y por qué no usas el 555 como control de un triac? Te ahorras 100 leds poniendo un foco. Es una sugerencia, porque el problema que quieres resolver supongo que no requiere estrictamente del uso de LEDs, ¿o sí?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 7, 2009)

es facil.. solo coloca transistores de potencia a la salida del 555 para que ellos soporten la carga de los leds...


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 7, 2009)

Padrino dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no usas el 555 como control de un triac? Te ahorras 100 leds poniendo un foco. Es una sugerencia, porque el problema que quieres resolver supongo que no requiere estrictamente del uso de LEDs, ¿o sí?



Gracias por la idea pero debe ser con Leds ya que con ellos escribire las letras



Chico3001 dijo:


> es facil.. solo coloca transistores de potencia a la salida del 555 para que ellos soporten la carga de los leds...




eso suena bastante bien amigo pero que transistores podria usar? y como conecto los leds? en paralelo, serie? con resistencia intermedia? tomando en cuenta que son aproximadamente 100 leds por palabra?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 7, 2009)

Solo copia el circuito con transistores que muestran en este post y aplicalo a la salida de tu 555, recuerda que vas a necesitar una fuente muy grande para encender tantos leds

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/display-numerico-gigante-11897/


----------



## titorra3000 (Abr 28, 2010)

hola a todos! quisiera saber si CHICO3001 te dijo que tipo de transistor poner, de serlo asi te agradeceria que me compartieras ese dato, porque quiero hacer exactamente lo mismo que tu (LAWEBDEJORGE) ¿tu circuito ya te salio y funciona correctamente?. Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 28, 2010)

depende del voltaje y la corriente que quieras manejar... en el circuito se especifica el BC517


----------



## willywonka (Nov 19, 2010)

si es led rojo comun... son 10 mA , ahora lo que podes hacer es amar paquetes de cuatro leds en serie con una resistencia limitadora de 100 ohm(al regularla mas brillo o menos, no sobrepasar los 15mA) y conectarlos a 12vcc. 

100 leds serian 25 paquetes de 4 leds en serie... por eso 25 paquetes circulan 250 mA.

Y en en vez de conectarlos a masa, lo pones al colector del tip115, y su emisor a masa y la base la conectas al 555 con una resistencia para lograr el corte y saturacion. Usas el Transistor como un interruptor.

Igual Fijate te dije este tip por que maneja mucha corriente por hay otro transistor te conviene.

saludos!


----------



## moises95 (Jun 8, 2012)

lawebdejorge dijo:


> que al prender una se apague la otra y viceversa, tengo conocimientos basicos de eletronica y



¿Como se hace eso con el 555? Yo tengo pensado encender una letra y cuando esa este encendidda, la otra letra esté apagada, y cuando se apague la encendida, la apagada de enciende y así todo el rato.


----------



## paolaquintana (Jun 11, 2012)

te tengo la solucion: usas un  555 y a la salida de este le colocas el ULN2803 este integrado amplifica la corriente te puede amplificar hasta 4A tiene 8 pines cada pin saca 0.5 A y a cada pin le puedes colocar mas o menos 25 leds para un total de  200 LEDS, 
yo fabrico todo tipo de avisos si quieres mas informacion avisame


----------



## erickp (Oct 17, 2012)

paolaquintana dijo:


> te tengo la solucion: usas un  555 y a la salida de este le colocas el ULN2803 este integrado amplifica la corriente te puede amplificar hasta 4A tiene 8 pines cada pin saca 0.5 A y a cada pin le puedes colocar mas o menos 25 leds para un total de  200 LEDS,
> yo fabrico todo tipo de avisos si quieres mas informacion avisame



Hola oye pero solo encenderian y apagarian al mismo tiempo las letras, y por lo que vi el quiere que prenda una y apague otra, ya que el uln2803 se activa en alto, o estoy equivocado?


----------



## skayner (Ene 20, 2014)

alguien sabe como conectar los transistores con el 555 para hacer que se encienda una palabra y se apague la otra o viceversa, si tienen algún diagrama o  algún consejo me ayuaria mucho, gracias amigos


----------



## jjcordoba (Ene 20, 2014)

skayner dijo:


> alguien sabe como conectar los transistores con el 555 para hacer que se encienda una palabra y se apague la otra o viceversa, si tienen algún diagrama o  algún consejo me ayuaria mucho, gracias amigos



mira este circuito esta basado en un 555 con transistores para manejar mas led's, aprovecha el  ciclo positivo para prender una parte de los led's y el ciclo negativo para prender los otros led's


----------



## kimeras (Abr 23, 2014)

claro se ve muy bueno eso amigo  y dime como puedo realizarlo para se encuendan un led tras el otro usando el 555 o tendria que usar el 4017


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2014)

Para hacer una secuencia necesitarás el 4017 o algo semejante


----------



## jjcordoba (Abr 24, 2014)

vas a necesitar un secuenciador el 4017 es una buena solución, revisa este link hay encuentras un circuito de un letrero que va prendiendo las letras. 
http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=57


----------

